

Hack Tahoe - zooko
http://hacktahoe.org
If you find a security flaw in Tahoe, the Least-Authority Filesystem, we'll give you a t-shirt with a big Thank You from us and a working copy of your exploit printed on the front.
======
zooko
If you find a security flaw in Tahoe, the Least-Authority Filesystem, we'll
give you a customized t-shirt with a big thank-you from us and a working copy
of your exploit printed on the front. (See site for pictures of people
receiving their t-shirts.)

